# What yearbook award was the person above you most likely voted in high school?



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 26, 2017)

Since there's no one above me, I'll give myself a spin.

In high school I was probably voted "Most Likely to Shoot Up the School."

But if anyone would like to contest that, feel free to step up to the plate.


----------



## The Fool (Oct 26, 2017)

homeschooled


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 26, 2017)

"Teacher's Pet"


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 26, 2017)

Most Outspoken


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 26, 2017)

Biggest Asshole


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to kiss his reflection


----------



## Ballo (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to shoot up the school


----------



## Ol' Puss (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to be touched by a priest.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to get raped.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 26, 2017)

Most Likely to Die Poor


----------



## Coconut Gun (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to not be allowed within 500 yards of schools.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to JUUUULLAAAAY


----------



## Ballo (Oct 26, 2017)

most likely to gas the class


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 26, 2017)

Approved by Jesus


----------



## LofaSofa (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely too call in an anonymous bomb threat.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 26, 2017)

LofaSofa said:


> Most likely too call in an anonymous bomb threat.



Most likely to assassinate the President.


----------



## Zvantastika (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to yabba dabba doo in a bar.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to choke with his own vomit.


----------



## Moral_Equivalent_of_ISIS (Oct 26, 2017)

Pepito said:


> Most likely to choke with his own vomit.


Most likely to choke on someone else's vomit.


----------



## Ido (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to truck of peace.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 26, 2017)

"Biggest Troublemaker"


----------



## Hen in a tie (Oct 26, 2017)

Most retarded 
Nominated by most teachers


----------



## Somar (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to work at KFC for the rest of their life.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to sexually harass girls


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to be killed in a freak accident involving a large predator.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 26, 2017)

"Most Likely to Moon All the Freshman Boys in the Locker Room"


----------



## Tempest (Oct 26, 2017)

biggest robot fan


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Oct 26, 2017)

most likely to end up as a crackhead after moving out of her parents’ house.


----------



## Somar (Oct 26, 2017)

Highest IQ


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to abduct small children.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 26, 2017)

most likely to be a doctor


----------



## Ballo (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to bone a potato


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to have a shitty ET ripoff


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to have ground beef stuck in the prostate.


----------



## Paralethal (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to become Dr. Moreau-esque mutant hoarder.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 26, 2017)

"Most Likely to Have Already Peaked by Now"


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to be shot after repeating the same line a dozen times a second.


----------



## oldTireWater (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to be mistaken for Switzerland.


----------



## Paralethal (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to be a source of mosquitos.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to Julaaaaaaay!


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 26, 2017)

"Most Likely to Become a Pornstar"


----------



## Ol' Puss (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to be a muscled 80s action hero.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 26, 2017)

most likely to never own a cat


----------



## Somar (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to become an evil scientist.


----------



## Paralethal (Oct 26, 2017)

Most likely to say one that's basically been used already, but more generically.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 27, 2017)

"Biggest Ego"


----------



## Ballo (Oct 27, 2017)

Most likely to call a fat autist


----------



## Somar (Oct 27, 2017)

Most likely to become a priest


----------



## Star Stuff (Oct 27, 2017)

Most Likely to Marry a 2D girl.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 27, 2017)

Least likely to win a trophy.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 27, 2017)

most medical knowledge


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 27, 2017)

The most awkward boner


----------



## Somar (Oct 27, 2017)

Most likely to become a terroist.


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 27, 2017)

Drama Queen


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 27, 2017)

“Least Likely to Accept the Blame”


----------



## Star Stuff (Oct 27, 2017)

ComeoutandJULAY said:


> “Least Likely to Accept the Blame”


Probably not a robot.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 27, 2017)

Least likely to identify the robot menace.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 27, 2017)

Best First Aid Supplier


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 27, 2017)

most likely to bomb a mall


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 27, 2017)

Most likely to not get AIDS.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 27, 2017)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> Most likely to not get AIDS.



"Worst Case of Senioritis"


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 28, 2017)

Most likely to be shift lead at Kmart


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 28, 2017)

Most Likely to Win a Hot Dog Eating Contest


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Oct 28, 2017)

Most Likely to rob a bank.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 29, 2017)

Best-dressed waifu pillow


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 30, 2017)

Explosive personality


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Oct 30, 2017)

"The Class Bicycle"


----------



## Krieger (Oct 30, 2017)

Most likely to rig an election.


----------



## Somar (Oct 30, 2017)

Most likely to get their own body pillow.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Oct 30, 2017)

Most Likely to reuse a joke.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Nov 4, 2017)

"Most Likely to End Up Homeless"


----------



## Tempest (Nov 4, 2017)

biggest nickelback fan


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 4, 2017)

Most likely to photograph naked women in the girl’s locker room


----------



## Tempest (Nov 4, 2017)

biggest lion king fan


----------



## Somar (Nov 4, 2017)

Blackest eyes


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 20, 2017)

Most likely to get convicted of identity theft.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 20, 2017)

Most likely to put things in museums where they belong.


----------



## Black Waltz (Nov 20, 2017)

most likely to own a bird


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 20, 2017)

Most likely to join the UFC.




FierceBrosnan said:


> Most likely to put things in museums where they belong.


I'm a thief. That shit is coming with me, I gotta finance my hookers and blow habit somehow, right? Do you expect me to get a JOB?!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 20, 2017)

EDIT: Most likely to accidentally misplace a priceless artifact inside a hooker after snorting 5 kilos of cocaine.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 20, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> EDIT: Most likely to accidentally misplace a priceless artifact inside a hooker after snorting 5 kilos of cocaine.


That's why I keep a pair of tongs handy for my drug-fueled orgies.


----------



## AA 102 (Nov 20, 2017)

Least likely to own a hat.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 20, 2017)

biggest tom and jerry fan


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 20, 2017)

Most Likely to be a Tranny

:3


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 20, 2017)

Most likely to induce spontaneous yiffing.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 21, 2017)

Most likely to become a pirate


----------



## Somar (Nov 21, 2017)

Most likely to have their arm bitten off


----------



## c-no (Nov 21, 2017)

Most likely to be biggest weeb.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 26, 2017)

Most likely to have Sharpie dicks drawn on their face at a frat party.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 26, 2017)

Most interesting member of the school band


----------



## Hat (Nov 26, 2017)

Most likely to skip breakfast.


----------



## Somar (Nov 26, 2017)

Most likely to own most hats.


----------



## c-no (Nov 27, 2017)

Most likely to pirate bootleg games.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 27, 2017)

Talented at the subtle art of dicks


----------



## SoGoose (Nov 27, 2017)

Most likely to die from aids.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 29, 2017)

Most likely to gain shekels from the filthy goyim


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 29, 2017)

Least likely to drive.


----------



## Ravelord (Nov 29, 2017)

Most likely to tard rage


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Nov 29, 2017)

Most likely to be stressed


----------



## Hat (Nov 29, 2017)

Most likely to use a hot dog as an improvised dildo.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 29, 2017)

Most Thicc


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 29, 2017)

Most likely to succeed.


----------



## Hat (Nov 29, 2017)

Most likely to not succeed.


----------



## admiral (Nov 29, 2017)

Least likely to wear panties


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 20, 2021)

Most likely to commit a sex crime.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 22, 2021)

Most likely to rape a cat


----------



## Miss Chance (Sep 22, 2021)

PanAm stewardess of the year 1970, 1971 and 1974


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Sep 22, 2021)

Most likely to start WWIII


----------

